# Chevy Cruze SS Under Development by Holden



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

With the Chevrolet Cobalt SS being a critical (if not commercial) success, General Motors has been pushing for an SS version of their new Chevrolet Cruze small car, and the program looks like it’s a go, with much of the work being done by their Australian Holden division.

While details are still preliminary, a more powerful turbocharged 4-cylinder engine, sharper steering and an improved rear suspension seem to be in the cards, with engine choices ranging from anywhere between a 1.6L 180 horsepower turbo mill to a 2.0L 280 horsepower 4-cylinder.

Expect to see the car offered in hatchback form, to appeal to much of the world market. A sedan version is still up in the air – as are North American sales for that matter.

More: *Chevrolet Cruze SS Being Developed By Holden* on Autoguide.com


----------



## Saleen S7 TT (May 27, 2011)

GM needs to do this to compete with other small sports cars. The Cobalt SS was very successful and would have done even better if the interior was better.
Bringing the sedan SS model to the US would also be a great idea. I've always preferred the sedan look over the hatchback look in any car, and not everyone needs the extra cargo space.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Sedan over hatchback ---- also love the engine choices-----other parts of the world always get better cars----even in the japanese segment, and the european segment. If they brought this (sedan) to the American market in a few years, then I definitely give it a looksy.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Ditto on the above comments minus the sedan. I want a coupe!


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I know most have seen this already, but to edit my previous comment, I would love a sedan model, but if they had a yellow one like this concept I would give it a look over as well. I'm not a hatchback fan, butI would consider it I guess I just don't like 4 dr hatchbacks, 2dr hatches look a bit better I guess because they are not so long:


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> I know most have seen this already, but to edit my previous comment, I would love a sedan model, but if they had a yellow one like this concept I would give it a look over as well. I'm not a hatchback fan, butI would consider it I guess I just don't like 4 dr hatchbacks, 2dr hatches look a bit better I guess because they are not so long:


 i hope they dont come out looking like this... cause then i would have to go and trade my eco in:th_coolio:


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

hehahaha I kinda feel the same if it came out looking like that, Especially with that color yellow......:th_dblthumb2::hitit:


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

280 horsepower!!!! Screw the mileage -- I'm turning my eco in.....


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> 280 horsepower!!!! Screw the mileage -- I'm turning my eco in.....


i hear yea.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

true i would buy that in a second


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't see the 180HP option even being viable. You might as well spend $6000 on a used Celica GTS instead of buying a $23K+ car that will be slower.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I don't see the 180HP option even being viable. You might as well spend $6000 on a used Celica GTS instead of buying a $23K+ car that will be slower.


Going by this method you might as well buy a 10k 90's corvette...

It's not all about power, if it was, we'd all own different cars


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Going by this method you might as well buy a 10k 90's corvette...
> 
> It's not all about power, if it was, we'd all own different cars


I was meaning more in terms of power equal to the articles projected output and still staying in the compact segment. If it's going to be badged SS it should at least be a better performer than cars of it's segment a decade prior.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Cruze ss with Trifecta Tune..... Now I see potencial there!!!


----------

